# Dämpfer für Wildsau Enduro??



## THBiker (16. März 2004)

Hallo an alle Sau-Treiber!

Ich will mir in meine Wildsau Enduro einen neuen Dämpfer einbauen, die Frage ist nur was für einen und auf was ich achten muss!?

Im Moment ist´n Fox Vanilla RC drin mit 165 Einbaulänge und 35 (??) mm Hub

Standard ist doch glaub ich 195 mm mit 52er Hub, oder???

Ich tendiere ja doch stark zu nem Manitou Swinger 6-Way...oder was würdet ihr empfehlen??

Bekommt man bei Alutech auf irgendwelche Dämpfer Sonder-Konditionen??

Achja, und wenn ich schon dabei bin will ich auch gleich ne neue Gabel...
...ich hab dabei an ne Z150 gedacht (im Moment ist ne Z1 drin!)...die Magura Gabeln und Dämpfer wären ja auch mal intressant, aber da findet man ja keine Berichte drüber, bzw. die gibt´s ja glaub ich noch gar nicht, oder?

was haltet ihr davon??

Danke schonmal


----------



## Didgi (16. März 2004)

Hi Thorsten,

soso, ne neue Gabel und nen neuen Dämpfer.........

Ist der Vanilla RC nicht so der Hammer oder warum schmeißt du ihn raus? Also ich finde ja den Magura Draco sehr sehr interessant, bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass die ab April lieferbar sind.
Der Manitou Swinger 6-Way soll ja auch gut sein, den fahren ja einige im Forum. Ich finde wenn er dir gefällt, und du sowieso schon stark dazu tendierst, GREIF ZU !!

Zur Gabel, ne Z150 ist schon nett. Da du ja kei´ne Doppelbrücken magst, würd ich dir auch die Z150 raten. Falls es doch ne DC sein soll:
Marzocchi Drop-Off Triple mit 150mm http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3665696161&category=32507

oder ne Jr. T oder ne Super T

Hoffe wir drehen mal wieder ne Runde, und dann aber KEINE Marathon-ähnliche Runde.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (16. März 2004)

Warum ich den rausschmeiße!?! Ich will mehr Federweg    

Der Fox ist schon Klasse....könnt mir ja auch den neuen Fox Pro Pedal holen...vieleicht hole ichmir auch gar nix, weil ich kein geld habe..wer weiß!

Magura ist halt so ne Sache, das hört sich alles gut an, aber wirklich gefahren ist den noch niemand und dann sind sie schweineteuer!!

Biken...klar ab 31.3. bin ich i.d Pfalz!! da ist rocken angesagt!! und bauen ;-)


----------



## Didgi (16. März 2004)

Mehr FW ???? Ich hab gleich gesagt du sollst dir ne Wildsau Hardride holen....

Ich hab den DNM drin, ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, vielleicht kommt da auch irgendwann ein anderer Dämpfer rein, oder ich kauf mir gleich nen neuen Rahmen ;-)

Meld dich wenn du da bist, Grüße Daniel


----------



## anderson (16. März 2004)

die enduro, die ich gerade baue hat einen fox v- rc mit pp und ne z150. ich hätt eigentlich gerne hinten 160mm fw gehabt, ist aber mit fox-dämpfern nicht möglich.

ich habe zunächst die sau mit nem 165er fox geschickt bekommen. der hat bei einem hub von 38mm und üv 1:3,44 - 3,66 also 130-139mm fw (hab ich auch nachgemessen) - zu wenig! also hab ich mir den 190er (50 hub, hab ich gelesen) bestellt, macht ca 172-183mm fw. das ist doch mal satt und passt wunderbar zur z150. ich habs fast fertig und werde dann mal mit der einstellung hin und herprobieren.

ich war mir, als ich die sau noch nicht hier hatte unschlüssig, ob das passend gemacht werden kann. aber die möglichkeiten die geo anzupassen sind ja manigfaltig. ich hab jürgen auch gefragt, was er darüber denkt und er meinte ich könnte das ruhig machen. außerdem hat mein bruder die die geo mit beiden dämpfern mal in cad eingegeben, um wegen der geo und progression mal bißchen zu schauen. ich denke das passt.

kann dir leider noch keine fahreindrücke geben, bin nur mal um den block gefahren.

ein enduro-bike mit über 170mm fw hehehe, das ist doch mal was. aber schwer is die sau.

haller


----------



## THBiker (16. März 2004)

Ja ich weiß...ich hab ja meine Sau schon´ne Zeit und fahr´n 165er Dämpfer!

Meine Sau wiegt gute 18kg, habe allerdings auch DH-Schlappen drauf Maxxis Minion DH 2.5   

Die Sau ist ja auch für´n 190 Dämpfer ausgelegt, ich habe nur´n kleineren rein, weil mir 170-180 mm eigentlich doch zu viel waren, aber im Moment fährt sich das Teil prima...auch bergauf...naja das gewicht bremst...macht aber dicke Beine   

kannst ja mal berichten wie der Fox PP ist! Was hast´n dafür gezahlt???


----------



## woodstock (16. März 2004)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thorsten,
> 
> soso, ne neue Gabel und nen neuen Dämpfer.........
> 
> ...



was du zur gabel schreibst ist schwachsinn! obwohl das steuerrohr massiv ausschaut ist die endurosau für dc gabeln NICHT ZUGELASSEN. kannst sie dir ja reinhämmern, nur wenns bricht brauchst dus erst gar net auf garantie versuchen!


----------



## THBiker (16. März 2004)

Jaja, das weiß ich schon, dass die Enduro nicht zugelassen ist! ich werde auch gar keine DC reinbauen....mag ich net!!


----------



## cedartec (16. März 2004)

@THBiker

Na denn, um dem Manitou noch einen hinzuzufügen, der sich Klasse fährt und auch das Wippen über ein mechanisches Ventil noch weiter reduziert (denn es wippt doch eigentlich so gut wie gar nichts - die Wildsau Enduro ist ja in der Geo nicht anders als die Hardride). 
Nun ich bin von DNM 8RC auf Romic umgestiegen und es ist Oberklasse. Derzeit ist das Teil sogar recht günstig bei www.joker-sports.de zu erhalten. Länge 203mm, passt gut rein und fährt sich super-gut    (einige denken bestimmt ich habe einen Werbevertrag mit Romic -  neeeeeeh   ).

Ausserdem hat der Dämpfer keine Ausgleichsrucksack  .

cheers, gerhard


----------



## THBiker (16. März 2004)

203mm?????? Ich hab ne Enduro, gell!! Wieviel Federweg hab ich dann?? Bzw, was hat der Dämpfer für´n Hub????

Ich kenn die nur von´n FOES! Was ist da der Unterschied???


----------



## cedartec (16. März 2004)

@THBiker

Du kannst auch den nächst kleineren nehmen, aber ich denke dass das Teil auch bei der Enduro reinpasst. Schau mal bei http://www.romicmfg.com/iexplore/index.php rein. Ich glaube in einem früheren Alutech Thread hatte Chris die Übersetzungsverhältnisse gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=88389

Der Preis von Joker ist ok, ich habe mir das Teil direkt bei Romic besorgt und mehr ausgegeben, insgesamt. Toxoholics liegt laut Bike-Workshop weit drüber.

cheers, gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (16. März 2004)

Jepp, danke


die übersetzungsverhältniss kenne ich ja 1:3,4 bis 1:3,6

Welche Vorteile hat der Romic-Dämpfer???


----------



## cedartec (16. März 2004)

Er hat ebenfalls wie der Manitou SPV oder der Fox Pro Pedal wohl ein Ventil drin welches wie ein Hochpass-Filter wirkt, so dass der Dämpfer auf niederfrequente Einflüsse wie Wippen aufgrund von ungleichmässigen Belastungen, Am Berg oder beim Antritt, nicht reagiert, dafür aber auf Stösse sehr wohl. Es ist weniger einzustellen als bei den anderen Dämpfern, aber von dem, was ich bisher gelesen haben zu der Performance der anderen, bestehen die Unterschiede wohl eher in Feinheiten. Mich hat's gewundert, dass ich vorher beim DNM 8RC eine 1100lbs/in Feder brauchte (wegen meines stattlichen Eigengewichts) und jetzt reicht eine 880lbs/in Feder, was natürlich sich auch in einem besseren Federungsverhalten (verglichen zum DNM) bemerkbar macht. Ansonsten denke ich kann man getrost auch die anderen reinmachen. TribalWarrior fährt den Fox Pedal Pro in einer Enduro, na ja, und wenn sie lieferbar sind, sind die Manitous wohl auch Klasse. Ich hatte halt gedacht, wenn doch einige namhafte amerikanische Hersteller den Romic verbauen und die Kritiken, die ich gelesen habe alle positiv waren (abgesehen von einer undichten Serie vor 2 Jahren), kann es nicht so verkehrt sein. Zudem hat mir gefallen, dass der Romic keinen Ausgleichsbehälter braucht.

Also, meine Meinung, er funzt Klasse, aber ob er besser ist als die anderen beiden, kann ich nicht beurteilen....

cheers, gerhard


----------



## THBiker (17. März 2004)

Ok, dann werde ich mich mal weiter schlau machen und gucken was denn die verscheidenen Dämpfer so kosten....

....muss ich eigentlich ausser Einbaulänge und Hub noch etwas beachten??

Gibt´s unterscheidliche Dämpferaufnahmen???


----------



## cedartec (17. März 2004)

Du musst Einbaubreite und Durchmesser der Schrauben noch wissen, damit die Hülsen richtig sind, kann ich Dir heute abend schreiben, denn ich habe die daten zu Hause.

cheers, gerhard


----------



## THBiker (17. März 2004)

Das wäre ja super!

Das ist doch richtig, dass in der ENDURO normalerweise ein 190er Dämofer drin ist??!!

Was für´ne Feder würdest du nehmen, bei´nem Gewicht von ~78kg + Kleidung und Zeugs???
Im Fox hab ich glaub ich ne 750er drin oder ne 700er


----------



## anderson (17. März 2004)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre ja super!
> 
> Das ist doch richtig, dass in der ENDURO normalerweise ein 190er Dämofer drin ist??!!



ne, ich glaube da ist der dnm mit 165mm ebl drin. aber korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. die geo ist auch nicht die gleiche wie bei der hardride.

haller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (17. März 2004)

Hmmm. ein 165er hab ich zwar drin, aber erst auf nachfragen bei Jürgen, denn am Anfang wollte ich net sooo viel Federweg   und da meinte er, ich könne auch einen 165er einbauen!

...tja so ändert man seine meinung    

Vielleicht j´kann mir jemand von den Alutech-Bastlern weiterhelfen!?!


----------



## cedartec (17. März 2004)

siehe nächster beitrag, habe mich verdrückt


----------



## cedartec (17. März 2004)

@anderson
So? Ich dachte, dass der einzige Unterschied im Oberrohr besteht, sieht doch sonst ziemlich gleich aus, aber vielleicht habe ich ein paar Feinheiten übersehen.
Also, wenn ich mir die Enduro von TribalWarrior so anschaue sehe ich ausser dem Oberrohr den Unterschied nicht. So wie es auf dem Photo aussieht hat TribalWarrior einen 190er Dämpfer (Fox Pro Pedal, sehe ich nicht, aber weiss ich) drin.

@THBiker
Was für eine Feder Du genau bräuchtest, dafür habe ich keine Berechnungsformel. Frage doch Romic direkt oder über www.Joker-Sports.de, die antworten eigentlich recht flott und kümmern sich (meine bisherige Erfahrung).  Na ja und geschätzt, ich (0.115t) plus Geraffel komme mit 880lbs/in aus, dann landest Du vielleicht so um die 400-500lbs/in...Wegen der Länge ist doch von Alutech von 190-200mm zugelassen, bei mir haben die den 203er so eingestellt, dass er (gemessen) tatsächlich 200mm lang ist.

Abmessungen O-Ton Jürgen:
bolzen: länge 75mm ; 8mm, güte 12,9
hülsen 50mm 8mm bohrung, mit diesen angaben weiß jeder dämpferhersteller dann auch die hülsen.


Ansonsten kannste ja auch Tribal anmailen und fragen.

cheers, gerhard


----------



## anderson (17. März 2004)

der standardmäßig verbaute dnm hat bei 165 ebl mehr hub als der fox mit 165 ebl, so dass du mit dem 165er dnm auf ca. 160mm kommst.

die enduro hat auch sonst eine dem touren angepasstere geometrie als die hardride.

tribalwarrior hat, wie man ja auf seinen bildern sieht einen fox ppd mit 165 ebl, also 130-140 fw. passend dazu die z1 fr.

haller


----------



## cedartec (18. März 2004)

> der standardmäßig verbaute dnm hat bei 165 ebl mehr hub als der fox mit 165 ebl, so dass du mit dem 165er dnm auf ca. 160mm kommst.



Tja, da hast Du Recht, das habe ich auf dem Photo nicht genau genug gesehen. Ich kann nur die grossen Geometrieunterschiede nicht nachvollziehen, denn ich habe noch einmal auf der Alutech-Webseite geschaut, die keine einheitliche Art der Geometriedatenangabe hat.

Bei der Enduro steht Standardlänge der Dämpfer mit 165mm, allerdings ist der Dämpfer auch sehr viel schräger drin als bei der Hardride. Die Daten, die ich vergleichen kann wie Sitzrohrlänge, Steuerrohrlänge, Oberrohrlänge sind ziemlich gleich oder um 5mm unterschiedlich. Vielleicht hat das ja eine grossen Einfluss auf die Geometrie, aber ausser, dass der Dämpfer, der verbaut wird kürzer ist und die Hardride das 8fach gefaltete Rohr hat und schwerer und teurer ist, finde ich, sieht die Geometrie für mich nicht so unterschiedlich aus.

Von daher müsste man auch längere Dämpfer einbauen können, denn in die Hardride passen sie problemlos rein. Bei mir ist der 200mm Dämpfer relativ senkrecht drin und geht gut. Bei der Hardride ist ja auch mittlerweile 190-210mm Einbaulänge zugelassen.

Möglicherweise habe ich auch einen wesentlichen Geometrieunterschied, den Haller meint, übersehen.

Ich habe den 200mm bestellt, weil ich dachte passt gut zum Rahmen, ist ein 1cm mehr als vorher und geht gut, ob der 1cm jetzt zwingend besser ist als vorher, kann ich nciht beurteilen, der Dämpfer ist's auf jeden Fall und gekostet hat es das Gleiche.

@THBiker
Vielleicht kann ja Chris noch ihre Meinung kund tun oder es gibt sonstige Alutech Statements dazu (siehe Garantierbedingungen für Steuersätze).

Cheers, gerhard


----------



## cedartec (18. März 2004)

@THBiker

Nun, da Haller ja in seiner Sau wie in der Galerie zu sehen ist, selbst einen Dämpfer mit 190mm Einbaulänge verbaut hat, sollte es wohl gehen


----------



## anderson (18. März 2004)

auch wenns nicht ganz hier her passt, ein kurzer, erster fahrbericht (wems zu viel ist klickt auf _zurück_):

ich habe meine sau heute gefahren. die strecke, war eine tour, die ich im jahr vielleicht 30 mal fahre, insbes. im winter. ca. 20km bei ca. 600hm. ich habe in meinem leben noch nicht viele beiks besessen. die referenz ist mein kona mokomoko cc-fully (13,5 kg bei 80-100mm fw, abgestützter eingelenker), das ich seit einiger zeit fahre. man kann nur vergleichen, was man aus eigener erfahrung kennt.

ich will vorsichtig sein, da ich die euphorie kenne, wenn man was neues hat und außerdem ist schönes wetter (gemüt).

die wildsau fährt sich erheblich besser. ich habe gelesen, dass sie wenig wippen soll, war aber wirklich erstaunt, wie wenig die sau mit über 170mm fw tatsächlich wippt. selbst im wiegetritt schaukelt fast nix. um zum thread-thema beizutragen, ich könnte jetzt schreiben ppd ist einfach genial, aber ich habe keine ahnung obs daran liegt. dazu müsst ich nen anderen dämpfer testen.
mein hillarystep ist eine rampe mit ca. 27% steigung auf waldboden. da -und auf dem relativ steilen weg dahin- muss ich raufkommen. das kann mein mokomoko, das soll auch die sau können. und die sau kanns - besser als das kona (vielleicht der euphoriefaktor)! ich freu mich oben wie die sau (  ).
bergrunter bestätigt sich der eindruck, den ich schon vorher hatte, dass die wildsau wesentlich sauberer geradeaus fährt. das kona ist agiler (mein bruder würde hier das negativer adjektiv nervös verwenden). dieser tage mal testen, wie es auf engkurvigen trails aussieht. die sau fährt nach meinem maßstab auf schienen. ich habe bisher kein freeridebeik gefahren, auf der sau fühle ich mich jedenfalls unwahrscheinlich sicher. 
weniger unterschied zu meinem kona habe ich gemerkt an stellen mit kleinen schlägen durch steine im boden oder kleine wurzeln. ich habe aber auch noch keine änderungen an dämpfer und gabel - zugstufe oder so getestet.
die fast 4 kilo mehr habe ich nur an etwas längeren nicht so heftigen steigungen gemerkt. werden aber durch das fahrwerk kompensiert.

fazit für heute: die wildsau enduro scheint genau das beik zu sein, das ich haben wollte. und das auge fährt mit. jetzt bin ich gespannt ob sich der eindruck bestätigt.

haller


----------



## mastercremaster (18. März 2004)

hi haller
erstmal     für die tarnsau...
hab mal ne kleine versaute frage: wie ist bei dir das ansprechverhalten von dem propedal. in vielen beiträgen wurde das immer bemängelt.
was ist dein eindruck?
viel spaß mit der frühlingstraildrecksau


----------



## anderson (19. März 2004)

mastercremaster schrieb:
			
		

> hi haller
> erstmal     für die tarnsau...
> hab mal ne kleine versaute frage: wie ist bei dir das ansprechverhalten von dem propedal. in vielen beiträgen wurde das immer bemängelt.
> was ist dein eindruck?
> viel spaß mit der frühlingstraildrecksau



wie gesagt, ich hab nicht die erfahrung, die andere haben, die jedes jahr ein neues rad kaufen. ist erst mein zweites vollgefedertes. ich fand das ansprechverhalten bei kurzen schlägen nicht so besonders, hab aber keinen vergleich zu anderen, vergleichbaren dämpfern.

sorry, dass ich dir nicht weiterhelfen kann.

haller


----------



## cedartec (19. März 2004)

Meine Erfahrung beschränkt sich auf mein erstes vollgefedertes Rad - eine Wildsau, die ich seit fast einem Jahr fahre (vorher Hardtail), und den 2ten Dämpfer, weil der DNM für meinen Geschmack nicht so dolle war. Das mit dem Ansprechen bei kleinen Schlägen, was Haller schreibt, deckt sich mit dem, was TribalWarrior geschrieben hat und in amerikanischen Mags steht, da hat der Fox seine kleinen Schwächen. Bislang kann ich da beim Romic nicht meckern.

gruss, gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

